# Using epilator on face?



## lilscorpio (Apr 4, 2010)

anyone epilate their face? i just ordered one. I have alot of excess hair on my chin and neck and I can never seem to get super smooth from waxing.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 5, 2010)

Wouldn't it be too harsh for your face ? I can never seem to get all the hair with wax either, even on my legs, but i always finish the work with tweezers.


----------



## nicolebridges (Apr 5, 2010)

It does seem to be a bit harsh for the face, I wouldn't go for it...


----------



## mebs786 (Apr 5, 2010)

You could try it but it is a bit harsh. My friend uses a facial epilator without any problems but I find it too harsh. Have you tried threading?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you ever shaved?


----------



## perlanga (Apr 8, 2010)

I have an Emjoi Tweeae and although quite painful, it is an inexpensive alternative to my monthly waxes.

I strongly recommend when you get it always make sure you clean it and sanitize it. Once I forgot and I got the worse breakout I ever had (seriously). It keep me away from it for about a year cause I was scared to use it again. I used it recently on my chin and got no breakouts, so I then went ahead and used it on my cheeks. Everything was ok, but I also recommend a patch test and some cortizone cream afterward.


----------



## lilscorpio (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies ladies...No, I havent tried shaving...I thought about it but chickened out in fear of horrible stubble....Thanks for the tip about the cortisone cream and sanitizing it before using...


----------



## DachsieDogMom (Apr 12, 2010)

I think at home threading would be a better option.

I think this one is good and they ship fast.

Original Authentic Bellabe Facial Hair Remover, Threader, Facial Hair Removal, Facial Hair Threading, Threading, Threading Hair, Threading Hair Removal, Facial Hair Remover coil


----------



## piegirl (Apr 12, 2010)

Finishing Touch is also a good alternative to an epilator. Other companies like Remington duplicate it as well. You can find these products in the hair styling product aisles of pharmacies, Walmart, Target, etc. It basically trims the peachfuzz to the point where your skin is smooth &amp; hairless. It's painless &amp; won't harm your skin either. It's pretty inexpensive as well.


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 13, 2010)

I tried it once...and it left dark marks around my mouth area.

Have been waxin ever since!


----------



## adoradeny (Jul 18, 2014)

It is a good method to remove your facial hiar with an epilator. You should be prepare for pain because your face is a sensitive area. Epilation is more effiecient than plucking or shaving, its effects will last up to 2 weeks.

 - for more information


----------



## Emma Brown (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, I use epilator only to remove facial hair and it does work. It makes pain, but it brings good results.


----------



## KaitlynWood (Jul 21, 2014)

Why dont you get laser hair removal if you want the smoothest 

I wouldnt risk damaging your face if you are scared.


----------



## adoradeny (Aug 14, 2014)

If you want a long lasting epilation, then you should do a permanent epilation, a laser epilation, but this procedure costs money. Not every person can afford it. Instead, an epilator is perfect for long lasting effect up to 4 or 6 weeks, depending on what type of hair you have and how fast your hair grows back. So, you can choose a manual epilator like Bellabe or electric epilator like Emjoi AP-9L Epi Slim.


----------



## JoshC (Oct 2, 2014)

i think it is better to go for threading first. 

epilators are tricky things. it can hurt really badly for the first timers. especially if you havent tried it on your other body parts before.

some of my friends have tried their hair above their lips. and it is really sensitive.

the worst part is actually ingrown hair from epilation. 

so i guess its better to try it out on a small patch or go for threading.


----------



## Sensi (Mar 26, 2018)

You can try Gillette venus perfection, that is a new product from Gillette. I used it. It is cheap but ready to give you the best result. First-time users will feel some pain but you will be used to it.


----------



## SilvanaW (May 17, 2018)

I'm looking into getting an epilady, they have just about every kind you can think of, even one for the face. Although tempting, I wouldn't try laser hair removal at home, I'd leave it to the professionals.


----------

